# Grizzly wood lathe G1174



## Pescador7 (Jul 12, 2013)

Hi im new to this forum and wood turning and got a lathe for my self. I got myself a Grizzly wood copy lathe with the model number G1174 and don't know much about it. It states 14X40, made in 1988, came with a faceplate. Got if for $100, didn't want to spend too much money due to my inexperience. My question is what size is the spindle so that I can get a chuck for it and Morse taper for a stebcentre. I plan to make bowls, candle holders, and probable attempt to make a fly fishing reel out of wood but that would happen once I get some experience under the belt. Any information, experience, and opinions would be appreciated.


----------



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

I can't find any specs. You should be able to measure the spindle and find out what the thread size is and if it will take a morse taper drive. To measure the thread simply count the number of thread peaks there are in a 1" space. Then measure the outside diameter of the thread. Odds are on that lathe it's either 1" x 8TPI or 1" x 12TPI. If it has a hole in the drive spindle (and the tailstock spindle) you can measure the inside diameter of the opening. If it's about 3/4" it is a #2 morse taper. If it's smaller it's a #1. Don't know of any wood lathes that have a #3 except the biggest Oneway lathe.


----------



## Manuka Jock (Jun 27, 2011)

Hi.
These pages will give you a bit of an idea of what is out there spindle thread /chuck possibility wise.
Most , if not all chuck manufacturers work with the insert system , and cater to a wide range of spindle threads . They also have blank (un-threaded) inserts that you can have taped out yourself to suit your lathe.


http://www.teknatool.com/products/Lathe_Accessories/adaptor_page.htm

http://www.vicmarc.com/default.asp?contentID=686

http://www.charnwood.net/shop/category/lathes-woodturning/chuck-inserts

http://www.mcjing.com.au/categorybrowser.aspx?categoryid=64


----------



## Pescador7 (Jul 12, 2013)

I did some research and found this picture of the lathe.http://http://www.exfactory.com/SeeLit.aspx?recnum=LC-280334 Has most of the information and now I know my lathe is not complete as its missing the sanding thing. Doesn't say anything about the morse taper. Its kind of old so info is quite hard to find.


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

Pescador7 said:


> Has most of the information and now I know my lathe is not complete as its missing the sanding thing. Doesn't say anything about the morse taper. Its kind of old so info is quite hard to find.


Just measure the headstock. Outside diameter and inside diameter.

John Lucas stated how to determine TPI.

For the Morse taper, do not be afraid to look up the specification of Morse taper.

Scroll down on this page.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Machine_taper#Morse

It is possible the headstock does not have a Morse taper.


----------



## Manuka Jock (Jun 27, 2011)

Pescador7 said:


> I did some research and found this picture of the lathe.http://http://www.exfactory.com/SeeLit.aspx?recnum=LC-280334 Has most of the information and now I know my lathe is not complete as its missing the sanding thing. Doesn't say anything about the morse taper. Its kind of old so info is quite hard to find.


 
If you google Grizzly G1174A and click on images you will find this


----------



## Manuka Jock (Jun 27, 2011)

And that tells us that if you wish to do both inboard and outboard turning with a scroll chuck , then you need to get two inserts .

Keep in mind that the not so low speed range is not overly suitable for faceplate/ bowl turning . 
You may able to put the appropriate slower speed pulleys on the motor and the headstock


----------



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

1 1/8 by 12 is a really odd size and you will be severly limited in the chucks you can find. In fact Grizzly may be the only one who offers them. I would pass on that lathe if it was me.


----------



## duncsuss (Aug 21, 2009)

john lucas said:


> 1 1/8 by 12 is a really odd size and you will be severly limited in the chucks you can find. In fact Grizzly may be the only one who offers them. I would pass on that lathe if it was me.


It's not as bleak as you feared -- Nova make an insert for their line of chucks, so he could get a SuperNova2 for it. 

The outboard 7/8" x 16tpi LH thread is another matter ... that would have to be specially machined from one of their blank inserts.


----------



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

I believe Grizzly makes that left hand thread but it only fits a very small select group of thier faceplates and maybe one chuck but I would have to look to be sure.


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

This is a spindle lathe. I would not want to start roughing out a bowl blank at 860 rpm. Also the motor is likely under powered for many sizes of bowls.

This is Grizzly's list of wood chuck accessories.
http://www.grizzly.com/products/category/240060

This is the Teknatool list of adapters.
http://www.teknatool.com/products/Lathe_Accessories/adaptor_page.htm

I would cut short your losses and find a better lathe for your stated desires. Lots of threads on the forum about recommendations of other lathes.

Just be aware there is a lot more expense to turning than just the lathe.
Faceshield (do not skimp on this important piece of safety gear)
Turning tools
Chuck(s)
Spur drive(s)
Live centre
Sharpening equipment for the turning tools


----------

